# Power output of Cigarette lighter



## Silver Arrow Dub (Jan 4, 2002)

I will be using a car accessory in a project that I am working on and plan on using an adaptor and power converter to use with a 110v outlet.
I am looking for information on the power output of standard car cigarette lighters. I assume the output is 12v, but haven't found information on the ampere rating. If someone can help me with the power specs, it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## kbyrd (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Power output of Cigarette lighter (Silver Arrow Dub)*

This is an old question, but I'll post an answer anyway. 
First, it's not 12V. It's whatever the car's current voltage is. This voltage varies from probably a high of 14 to a low of 7 (during engine cranking). It's not a really clean DC sorce either, depending on what you're powering you might want to make sure it has a voltage regulator. 
Second, the current rating on any given accessory port (cigarrette lighter) will vary. It depends on the wiring run to the port, the fuse it's connected to, what else is on that circuit, the components of the port itself.
However, the owner's manual of my 2005 GTI says that the rear hatch accessory port can suport 120W.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Power output of Cigarette lighter (kbyrd)*

Yep usually its 10 amps nominal current. The voltage may be anywhere between 11-16V, so theoretically up to 160watts when the engien is running.
I run a supposedly 200watt (I never trust those wattage ratings anyway) Infinity Basslink off of the cigarette lighter in the trunk and it works fine. Never blew a fuse or had sound quality problems, but then I don't run it at full blast or anything - just a mild thump to add to the tunes.


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Power output of Cigarette lighter (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I run a supposedly 200watt (I never trust those wattage ratings anyway) Infinity Basslink off of the cigarette lighter in the trunk and it works fine. 

It works fine....for now. But I wouldn't do that for long..If you ever get a chance pull that socket out and take a look at the wires attached to it..I doubt they are 8 gauge or even 10 gauge....Oh it will work for a while, but you are probably heating the wires up...
Considering that's an alleged 200 watt amp (Prolly around 110 or so) you would need at least a 10 gauge wire to drive it assuming you had less then 4 feet between the basslink and the battery (Which you are way beyond)
Check out the following table for reccommended "safe" wire sizes per application
http://www.the12volt.com/info/recwirsz.asp
Sorry man, I hate to sound like a ****, I just don't want to see yer system burn up


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Power output of Cigarette lighter (mgyver74)*

Thanks man. I'm sure the fuse will save me if I'm drawing more than the designed current. Thats what its there for








Besides the sub is hardly ever in the car cause I take it out for lapping days 


_Modified by phatvw at 2:17 PM 9-30-2005_


----------

